
Interactive short movie with in-browser emotion recognition by Mozilla - danogentili
https://stealingurfeelin.gs/
======
withinboredom
It just does not work on an iPhone. 0.00% into men doesn’t mean I’m into men.
It just means the camera isn’t centered.

